# 85 Passat Diesel



## Founderct (Feb 11, 2011)

Has anyone seen one of these 85 Passat/Quantum diesels as listed in this craigslist add? 

http://hartford.craigslist.org/cto/4861523520.html

I'm not affiliated with the owner or trying to endorse a sale, but I just happen to come across it while surfing the local Craigslist add.
I've personally owned 2 QSW (87 & 88 MY), but I've never seen a green diesel 95 Passat wagon.


----------



## ghost_rider_x (Jun 25, 2003)

Here's a little background on it...

http://germancarsforsaleblog.com/1985-volkswagen-passat-quantum-estate/

Looks like it was shipped over in 2010 and then sold in 2012 where it headed up to Maine. 1.6 na diesel and 4spd manual, super super clean and low km. Very similar to a North American spec, if not near identical.


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

If this was the same one from Maine, that listing was a bit suspect. It was too pricey in my opinion and the background story didn't add up. Also the rust starting in the doors made me think it was a repaint. Either way....nice looking car. I like mine better. 

Sent from my Huawei-U8665 using Tapatalk 2


----------

